# Microhood vent location, diameter, duct type?



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

I ordered this item model #80823. I do not have it yet but I want to be prepared for it.

Can I use Class 1 HVAC flex duct or do I need to use something more like what is users for dryer vent?

What the diameter is?

Can I vent out the back? If I go up I am going to run through cabinet space and waste it.

Can I share an exhaust port with a bathroom vent by putting a "Y" on it? I.e. Ducts run from bathroom and kitchen separately but there would be a "Y" adapter directly before exiting the house.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a professional builder, just a long-time DIYer. Until one comes along, here is my 2 cents opinion. 
If it were me, I would use straight dryer type vent pipe because you will be exhausting cooktop air with grease fumes in it from time to time which may cling to the flex ridges and buildup over time, even though most of it is filtered out.
The vents of these units are usually out of the top. It can be 90ed to the rear from there (out an exterior wall from in the cabinet above), or taken straight up through the cabinets through the roof. A dedicated electrical receptacle will need to be in the cabinet base above the microwave/vent unit. A 15 amp circuit with 14/2-with-ground wiring is probably all that is required by your local code, but if you're running it new, I would run a 20 amp circuit with 12/2wg. 
Do NOT try to share a bathroom and a kitchen vent. I had a homeowner DIY one like that once (I'm a Realtor), and he had to have it separated. There were kitchen odors blowing into the bathroom and bathroom odors blowing into the kitchen from that rig. LOL Keep the venting separate.
Also, make sure that the mounting bracket has at least one lag bolt in a stud behind the unit.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Great point on separating the vents. It is not a big deal and sounds like it's worth it.

We'll be running a dedicated 20 amp run for the microwave. This one has one of these fancy "Convection" oven features. I think that means you can actually cook things in it. Thought it would be helpful around the holidays. 

I should have checked on the vent termination point. It will be a shame to give up valuable cabinet space for the vent.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

pcampbell said:


> I ordered this item model #80823. I do not have it yet but I want to be prepared for it.
> 
> Can I use Class 1 HVAC flex duct or do I need to use something more like what is users for dryer vent?
> 
> ...


Why dont you download the installation instructions and follow them on what they require for ducting?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

model number is fine but whose model number? :} also most are setup for either thru wall or vertical. If you go vertical all ya need do is stay to the back of cab and make a box cover, removable if ya have to get back at it.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Oops... Kenmore. Chris: I couldn't find the install manual PDF or anything for it.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

pc thanx :laughing: Ok Kenmore and Whirlpool are same same. A manual should only be a phonecall away from either Sears parts or Whirlpool.


----------

